# Tissonic For Repair



## nrton41 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi. Is there anyone out there who repairs electronic watches. I have a tissot tissonic watch which hums but no longer runs which I would like to have repaired for my son as a graduation gift. Any help or advice gratefully recived. I would love to be able to do it myself but would probably end up with a puzzle that I dont know how to re-assemble!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I do. 

Do you have an email address? :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silvers website has contact details: 

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## nrton41 (Nov 22, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I do.
> 
> Do you have an email address? :huh:


Thanks Paul. The e mail address is [email protected]


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blimey Paul they ought to call you he silver flash you usually wait to be introduced


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nrton41 said:


> Hi. Is there anyone out there who repairs electronic watches.


B) talk to the Hawk!


----------

